# Synchroniser contacts avec un iPad 3



## thieu93 (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je possède un iMac, un iPhone 5 et depuis peu un iPad 3 mais impossible sur ce dernier de synchroniser mes contacts ^^
Sous itunes j'ai essayé en cochant "synchroniser les contacts" puis "tous les contacts" et sans rien cocher ( comme pour mon iPhone ) mais rien.
Je suis un peu perdu

Merci


----------



## Lauange (25 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

Envoi tes contacts dans le cloud pour les récupérer sur ton IPad, en activant le cloud sur ce dernier.


----------

